# Do I want one?



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
Thanks
Julie


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

Take it, say thank you, and then decide. MK in the daytime. HK at night while watching TV.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

jewels said:


> Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
> Thanks
> Julie


There are a couple of articles that would answer most of your questions about knitting machines and the yarns that are appropriate for them. It is worth taking the time to read through them.

htttp://www.yarn-store.com

Mary Anne, ON. Canada
Http://www.cutlermac.wordpress.com


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Take it, say thank you, and then decide. MK in the daytime. HK at night while watching TV.


Just because you have a machine doesn't mean you have to stop hand knitting, do both.
There is a learning curve to machine knitting but it is so worth it.
Hand knit, machine knit, crochet are three different crafts in my mind and they all use YARN.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

jewels said:


> Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
> Thanks
> Julie


I couldn't wait to get a knitting machine when I was about 38 yo. Got one. I knew how to use it. Did I use it? No. First, the stitches are so even you could have bought it at Walmart. Second. Sewing the pieces together. Ugh. Third. Getting it out, setting it up, putting it away. Needless to say, it sat on the floor of the family room closet, in its case, for 25 years until we downsized, and it went to goodwill. P.S. Your friend is getting rid of it for a reason. Ask her why. If you do take it, make sure she will take it back, or she doesn't mind if you get rid of it too.


----------



## Jane75 (May 12, 2012)

Lucky you. Have a go, you can still continue your hand knitting but what a great chance to try something new.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't want one. Hand knitting is so portable and satisfying!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Putting it away ??? GASP 
Best advice I ever got was - "Find a spot to set it up and be able to leave it up. That way it will get used.
An afghan in a week or a sweater over a weekend. What is the down side to that?
Sew seams? Even hand knitters sew seams.
Even stitches are a sign of a skilled hand knitter so why are even stitches a bad thing?



gheezi said:


> I couldn't wait to get a knitting machine when I was about 38 yo. Got one. I knew how to use it. Did I use it? No. First, the stitches are so even you could have bought it at Walmart. Second. Sewing the pieces together. Ugh. Third. Getting it out, setting it up, putting it away. Needless to say, it sat on the floor of the family room closet, in its case, for 25 years until we downsized, and it went to goodwill. P.S. Your friend is getting rid of it for a reason. Ask her why. If you do take it, make sure she will take it back, or she doesn't mind if you get rid of it too.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

I love machine knitting. The learning curve is not that bad unless you go electronic. Hand knitting a sweater to fit requires a lot of calculations which is no more difficult to do for machine knitting. 
If you have a place to keep it set up and some time, try it. I have three machines of different gauges (so I can use any yarn thickness) set up ready to go, waiting for inspiration. I use them at least 2 days out of the week.


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


This is why they make chocolate and vanilla. The OP asked for honest comments and she got them. You like MK, I do not. This is not a scolding, it is yours and mine. Lordy, where would we be if we all had to do things the same. I'd be in he)(. Bet you would be too. P.S. Leaving the machine up and running all the time would not have worked out well for my household.

Peace be with us


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


Well said. We don't put hand knitters down, why do they feel it is ok to put us down?


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I would take it and try it. There is no reason not to try it for yourself. I have been a hand knitter for a long time. I have been machine knitting for over 2 years now. I love, love it. There is a learning curve. There are a lot more I want to learn, and techniques I want to try. You are lucky you are being offered one. Like any hobby, it is not for every one though.

As to the stiches being even, That is a good thing. As mentioned before, Hand knitters have to sew knit pieces together too. Just to knit boring stockinette in a very short time is worth it for me besides the many other good reason.


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

Someone in her family has passed and the family wants it to go to a good home that will use it and make beautiful things like their mom. Do I just use hand knitting patterns for a MK pattern? 
Thanks for all your good advice. I think I will tell them I will take it and try my hand at it.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

jewels said:


> Someone in her family has passed and the family wants it to go to a good home that will use it and make beautiful things like their mom. Do I just use hand knitting patterns for a MK pattern?
> Thanks for all your good advice. I think I will tell them I will take it and try my hand at it.


You can convert hand knitting patterns, but there are lots of machine knitting patterns and support out there

Look at Diana Sullivan's 20 beginner lessons on Youtube


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

jewels said:


> Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
> Thanks
> Julie


I would take it in a flash, but that is me. It may seem intimidating at first, but the manuals are very good to get you started, and if there is anyone locally who can help you get started, it will suddenly become a "wow!!!" I also would like to know what kind of machine it is because some are very basic and easier to learn and some are very complex... Like a Passap..... which would be a huge learning curve. If you are open minded and comfortable with mechanical things, and like figuring out how machines work, then it will be very enlightening! Good luck!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


Well said. I agree 100%.

Some people buy a machine without much research, and somehow expect it to work all by itself. Many want to speed up the process, but don't want to spend the time learning how to use the machine. There are lots of reasons people don't use a machine, once they buy one or have it gifted to them.

These days, there are tons of videos on YouTube. I suggest you ask your friend what the make and model number of the machine is, which will help you determine what gauge the machine is (so you will know what types of yarn you can knit on it), then check out YouTube for videos for that specific machine to see how it works. Also, follow up on some of the other resources others have posted, to find out what the capabilities are for that machine.

You can always come back to this forum and ask specific questions, once you know what kind of machine you would be dealing with. It's almost certain there will be members with experience with that particular machine, or something very similar, and will be able to help you get started with it.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

jewels said:


> I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using?


You'd be surprised at how much hand knitting can be used with machine knitting. I don't enjoy hand knitting and am still a novice (after 24 years  ) but I incorporate my crochet in my work. Others can't hand knit at all, so it isn't needed if you don't want it to be.

Garter stitch, and any stitch that has knits and purls in the same row, are royal pains in the rear to do on the machine. Brother standard gauge machines do have a garter carriage to do this, but it is still faster by hand. The other machines will require hand manipulation to achieve.

Stockinet is what all machines do with ease. Some will do tuck (like brioche), slip stitches, fair isle, and thread lace automatically. Some standard gauge machines can have lace carriages to make lace automatically. Other machines, don't do anything at all without your moving the sts, needles, etc. by hand.

I shouldn't say "automatically" as you have to cast on, move the carriage, decrease/increase/ cast off, with your hands.

Without a "ribber" which is another bed attached to the main bed, you have to knit the depth of your ribbing and then drop and relatch any sts you need for the pattern you're doing 1x1 1x2, etc. The ribber will also help produce interesting patterns. You can transfer some sts to the ribber to get purl stitches in the row without having to reform them.

Watch some videos to see how a machine works and to help you decide.
https://www.youtube.com/user/dianaknits
https://www.youtube.com/user/hobbyknitter/videos


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I wouldn't want one. Hand knitting is so portable and satisfying!


So sad!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, I have noticed.


Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Just another voice- I would take the machine in a heart beat. To become an accomplished machine knitter takes time and effort but your hand knitting skills will come in very handy for understanding knitting construction and you can always do some finishing by hand knitting on your machine knitted item.
Do you have any information about the machine- brand, model number, equipment they are giving you with it. If their Mom made beautiful things with it you can too. You might really regret this opportunity for a FREE machine if you let it pass you by.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


I totally agree. Machine knitting is to hand knitting as riding in a car is to walking. You can get to a destination either way, but I prefer not to walk a long distance when I can ride. I can hand knit and I can machine knit, but I do not crochet very well. If there is a crochet machine, I want one! :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Designers apparel can be knit on KMs. Anyone have a link to a Brother KM Commercial or the Karen Allen guest spot on Martha Stewart? I didn't see anyone in the audience complaining about all those perfect stitches making the sweater look like it was bought from Walmart))


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucky You! I always wished I had one even though I knit by hand a lot. Take it with Gratitude. Have fun!


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Designers apparel can be knit on KMs. Anyone have a link to a Brother KM Commercial or the Karen Allen guest spot on Martha Stewart? I didn't see anyone in the audience complaining about all those perfect stitches making the sweater look like it was bought from Walmart))


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Suziemarsh (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm 49 and have been hand knitting since I was 6.
After 3 grandchildren and another on the way I struggle a bit as I broke a finger and it aches quite a bit so I decided that I would try a machine, I wanted to for years but it all seemed complicated. 
I did a bit of research and went for the Lk150 (silver reed)
I have to admit that although I'm learning and its early days I'm really enjoying it. 
As far as I can tell I will always hand knit but that seems to work well with the machine. 
My 1st project will be finished today, it's a little blanket for a doll in which I knitted the main piece on the machine and I'm adding garter stitch borders.
It's not perfect, but it's my 1st project and I love the fact I've combined machine and hand.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Even if you used it only to join hand knit seams, it is worth it! LOL


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like you've received some good advice. Let us know what you decide. If you get it, please tell us the brand and model.

Good luck!


----------



## Una Svane (Dec 12, 2012)

Enjoy
I got my knitting machine, Pink Passap when I was 20. At first we were 4 joint owners and the machine stayed with each one of us for 3 months a year. One did not like it and sold us her part and got herself a machine. The other 2 gave up so now I own it on my own. It has a place of its own ready to use. I have used it a lot in these 43 yrs that I have had it. When my kids were small I used it very much. It is a different figuring out how to and so much fun when done.
Good luck
Una


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Ever noticed that if we (MK'ers) happen to post in the wrong area of KP, we get scolded and told to get back in our spot but if a hand knitter posts in the machine area and asks about this craft then handknitters don't mind jumping into the machine knitting section to to put our craft down.
> Most of us here do both...and surprise! We crochet too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

jewels said:


> Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
> Thanks
> Julie


It takes a great deal of patience! No its not hard to learn how to use the machine. If your friend can teach you how to use the machine that would help. This site is the best for information.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Accept it and start learning with Diana Sullivan's beginner lessons in YouTube. You will be so hooked!! Guaranteed!


----------



## Sphl0ckman (Oct 21, 2014)

Also if it didn't come with the mauals look your model up on www.machineknittingetc.com they have manuals for almost every machine for free. The manuals are a near necessity as you begin using the machine. they also have a lot of out print knitting machine pattern books and magazines for free. Good Luck with the machine. If you put the time into learning to use it and don't give up after your first several frustrating times of starting over, you will love the machine!!!!


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Golly, if you don't want it I'll take it. I live in Indy and will be up in St. Joseph in a couple of weeks. I don't know where you are in Michigan but can't be too bad. I don't really have much time for knitting. I get in whatever I can when I can. And I have a machine already. I'm slow but am hopeful one of these days I'll get have time to learn and get really going!! I gather whatever I can for whenever I'll have the time!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I hand knit, crochet, sew, machine embroidery, quilt and machine knit. 
I admit I don't get to MK very often at this time, but if I get a chance I do. Sewing quilt for the babies right now has first priority. As one poster said earlier, machine knit during the day, and hand knit at night, or just whenever the mood gets you. Before we moved, I had a full room for my crafts, I had a permanent place for KM. It wouldn't hurt to get the machine and try it, you may like it. One year I made 11 pullover sweaters plus a lot of other items for Christmas gifts. Something I could have never done. I have a manual USM and it has worked well for me. Good Luck


----------



## Nanny Chacombe (Jan 2, 2015)

I would accept it with thanks and again ask if you could give it back or pass it on if you do not like it or cannot get along with the machine. Also depending on the machine it is not only plain stiches it is patterned scarves, lace shawls, pretty baby blankets and clothing all in the blink of an eye. Plus if you get a ribber to go with it you can do all manner of wonderful things. At the end of the day you can only try this as a new hobby and if it is not for you then you can hand it back or pass it on. You can still hand knit any time you want. I have a friend who machine knits for a couple of hours each morning and then hand knits. I do not like hand knitting because for me it is too slow, but I do admire hand knitters. Go for it and see how you feel.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

go to YouTube and watch some videos on knitting machines to see if you would enjoy using one. Ask your friend to try it.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

I would feel honored that my friend selected me to receive one of her mother's prized possessions. I would definitely take it and try it. Come back to this site for help, everyone is so willing to do that and there is such a wealth of knowledge here. Take your time, patience is key. If after trying it out and learning to use it, you don't like it, then find a good home for it or ask your friend if she would like it back to give to someone else.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Grab it! Give it a really good try, lots of people on this list who will answer questions, lots of things on YouTube - Diana Sullivan for one - to teach you along with your owner's manual. Then, once you've mastered it, if you don't like it, there are lots of people who cruise eBay looking for machines, there is a classified section on this list and several others.

A lot of my projects are hybrid hand- and machine-knit - you can zip through stockinette in hour that would take you a week of evenings to handknit, and depending on the model, you can do Fairisle, lace, and lots of other stitches that take a lot of intense concentration. Yes, there's sewing up, but you get that with handknit items, too!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have two up and running in my studio. I won't put them away till I get the hang of them. I still HK at work.


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, after reading a couple of posts (as they say the "Debbie Downers"--gheezi and joyce) Ive come to the conclusion that some just do not appreciate what others do. Machine Knitting is a wonderful thing to produce gorgeous, outstanding knitwear. CONTRARY TO WHAT WAS SAID ABOVE ABOUT WALMART---thanks for the put down - some people honestly do not know anything about knitting machines. There are many many types of stitches, cables and open weaves that are produced on machines. So perhaps the lady who visits WALMART often enough is looking in the wrong store. Macys, Lord*Taylors, Nordstroms, JCrew, NiemanMarcus, Bloomingdales (just to name a few) might be a better start to see what can be produced on a machine. This is my own personal opinion, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

gheezi said:


> I couldn't wait to get a knitting machine when I was about 38 yo. Got one. I knew how to use it. Did I use it? No. First, the stitches are so even you could have bought it at Walmart. Second. Sewing the pieces together. Ugh. Third. Getting it out, setting it up, putting it away. Needless to say, it sat on the floor of the family room closet, in its case, for 25 years until we downsized, and it went to goodwill. P.S. Your friend is getting rid of it for a reason. Ask her why. If you do take it, make sure she will take it back, or she doesn't mind if you get rid of it too.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Putting it away ??? GASP
> Best advice I ever got was - "Find a spot to set it up and be able to leave it up. That way it will get used.
> An afghan in a week or a sweater over a weekend. What is the down side to that?
> Sew seams? Even hand knitters sew seams.
> Even stitches are a sign of a skilled hand knitter so why are even stitches a bad thing?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

If it is free, take it and try it. Personally, I bought two machines a long time ago, for thin and bulky yarns. I took courses, used them a couple of times and ended up leaving them sitting under sheets of plastic for months and years. The interest just wasn't there as it's totally different from hand knitting and I didn't get any pleasure out of it.

I had bought these machines from two different ladies who sold them for the same reasons, lack of pleasure and interest.

The machines are carefully packed and sleeping in a special cupboard with tons of accessories as one the ladies was planning on making a living out of it. I would happily sell them for a very good price to someone who would really enjoy them but they're really heavy and would be too complicated to ship. So I haven't done anything about it, wondering if I should try to advertise locally so that they could be picked up.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

As far as what to make on a knitting machine, just look on Ravelry. Put "machine knitting" in the search box for patterns and admire the 1000 or so patterns. More are available online for free or to purchase. And yes, I do sometimes use handknitting patterns, especially for a midgauge or bulky machine. I mean 4 stitches to the inch (16 stitches to 4 inches) is the same whether made by hand or by machine!

Rita in Raleigh, NC, USA


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Well said. We don't put hand knitters down, why do they feel it is ok to put us down?


Having been both, IMHO some of those those who hand knit only seem to be a bit envious of those who can do machine knitting as well, which is rather sad. The reverse is also sometimes true. I'd say it's another example of the darker side of human nature.....


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Knitting machines are addictive. I have three. I have them all in a hobby room, covered, and totally set up to start knitting. I also hand knit and crochet---I do that while in the living room watching tv. If I machine knit I go up early in the morning with my coffee. Right now I have ribbing that needs to be latched up on one of them---and I keep putting off doing it, aaarrgh. One thing---grab the machine if it is a punch card one. You can do fairisle with it, and also tuck stitch patterns.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree, I would take it and give it a try. Like others have said, you don't have to stop hand knitting just because you have a machine! I have a machine I rarely use, but when I need to knit up a large plain knit area, I use it. It does get dusty sitting around, but a quick swipe and it's ready to use! Give it a go, what can you lose? If you don't like it, give it back and maybe she can sell it!


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

When I finish the sweater for DH I'm going to try a knitted coat that is very long. I think that's a perfect project for a knitting machine since there are miles of stockinette in a coat. Maybe I'll get fancy and do a fair isle one. I always have "great ideas" but then I piddle around and don't get things accomplished, heh.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Crochet machine - I'll take one also! Have been crocheting since age 11 and still basically beginner at it!!


JaniceK said:


> I totally agree. Machine knitting is to hand knitting as riding in a car is to walking. You can get to a destination either way, but I prefer not to walk a long distance when I can ride. I can hand knit and I can machine knit, but I do not crochet very well. If there is a crochet machine, I want one! :lol:


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

strangely, it makes little sense for jealousy - HK is quite difficult IMO (due to complexity of patterns, symbols, and just plain keeping a grip on the knitting - hand problems) I find MK patterns much more understandable!!


SAMkewel said:


> Having been both, IMHO some of those those who hand knit only seem to be a bit envious of those who can do machine knitting as well, which is rather sad. The reverse is also sometimes true. I'd say it's another example of the darker side of human nature.....


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Assuming it is in good shape, it is quite easy to learn the simple things like scarves and afghans, and like HK increase gradually in complexity as you go...As soon as you find out the brand and model number, punch them into your browser search box along with words "knitting machine" and you will find a wealth of info! As also you will here on KP and other machine knitting clubs /groups!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Cookiecat said:


> strangely, it makes little sense for jealousy - HK is quite difficult IMO (due to complexity of patterns, symbols, and just plain keeping a grip on the knitting - hand problems) I find MK patterns much more understandable!!


I agree once again, but the unknown often seems more complex than it is ;~). I learned early in life (mother was schizophrenic and untreated) that making sense is not on the priority list for some. My knitting machine was stolen during a basement remodeling project and never recovered. It was discovered later that the contractor has a history of hiring workers of less than sterling character. I sometimes muse about how the thief was probably flabbergasted to find that the contents of that metal case were not at all what he imagined, but also suspect he pawned it anyway. Life is rarely dull for long. Part of the recovery problem was due to my not realizing it was missing for awhile.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

JaniceK said:


> **edit*******
> If there is a crochet machine, I want one! :lol:


Me too !
ANOTHER TOY!!!!


----------



## AAKnits (Jan 21, 2014)

Rowesmary said:


> Take it, say thank you, and then decide. MK in the daytime. HK at night while watching TV.


Rowsemary, I have solved the problem! I have a TV in front of my knitting machine. This way I can machine knit day AND night!
:lol: 
Alexandra


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

You can do the boring parts, like stockinette which may or may not take a long time and do your pretty stuff by hand. Most of the time it takes both to make a garment. Personally I prefer machine knitting because I can see what I make so fast, I would get too impatient to hand knit something.
Besides whether you knit by hand or machine as stated before most finishing is done by hand.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope you give it a try. I made my grandaughter a kimono coat on the machine and crocheted all the edges. The coat consisted of 5 rectangles. I love to hand knit fancy patterns but there is nothing like getting the project done. Find a group in your area that does machine knitting. Mine has demos and we have homework to learn some of the techniques we are shown. Some of the peope have over twenty machines and know how to use them. Good Luck


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

jewels said:


> Hi, I have a friend that is offering me a knitting machine. I don't know what kind or anything about it yet. I love to hand knit so am wondering, is this something I will enjoy using? Please give me all the wisdom you are willing to share. Is it hard to learn how to use?
> Thanks
> Julie


After thinking about this question...you either want one or you don't. The first time I saw a knitting machine was at the Iowa State Fair in 1986. Right then and there I knew I WANTED a knitting machine. I am a hand knitter also but the time it took me to make a sweater for family/friends seemed to take forever! I had a list of things to make and this TOOL would help to accomplish my wish! I've never regretted it. I have added two more machines and I'm happy! My hubby asked what I wanted for our 25th wedding anniversary in 1997 and I told him a Brother 970 electronic knitting machine. My thinking on this issue is...do you desire to accomplish or make items faster and learn more techniques? Machine knitting does take skills and concentration. If you're wanting to exercise the brain to help avoid Alzheimer's... I think this will help!


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

JaniceK said:


> If there is a crochet machine, I want one! :lol:


There is an industrial machine that "simulates" crochet and I thought I heard about one that actually does make true crochet stitches. How much room have you got at home for one? LOL


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

etrnlife said:


> There is an industrial machine that "simulates" crochet and I thought I heard about one that actually does make true crochet stitches. How much room have you got at home for one? LOL


I am in the process of "reorganizing" my house to reclaim my upstairs bedroom by moving 3 KMs and 2 CSMs to a downstairs bedroom to keep company with the 2 KMs down there (but I plan to sell one, so then I'll only have 6 ?) But the downstairs bedroom is fairly large - I wonder how much space that crochet machine needs? Or maybe I can contract out the crocheting?

Maybe a little "off topic", but I learned to HK English style and I am so much right-handed that I cannot seem to get the left-hand tension correct in order to crochet. I even bought a "Norwegian thimble" at the Stitches South show a few years ago, but that tension thing still eludes me! :roll:


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> ..... Macys, Lord*Taylors, Nordstroms, JCrew, NiemanMarcus, Bloomingdales (just to name a few) might be a better start to see what can be produced on a machine. This is my own personal opinion, and I'm sticking to it.


And what about the gal, in the NY shop who was on Martha Stewart, using the two carriages on her KM and charges $800+ for one sweater? My own personal opinion is that the sweater she made for Martha was "not my taste or style (translated = ugly IMHO)", but apparently people pay big money for machine made "custom" sweaters. That video is probably still up on YouTube.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.marthastewart.com/296830/karen-allen-handmade-sweaters


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

I learnt to hand knit when I was about 7. I made my first cardigan at 10 and then made one for my mother (who didn't knit). I didn't think I'd ever want a knitting machine because I enjoyed hand knitting ---- how wrong I was. I bought my first machine in 1982 to do a faster job of teddy bears I supplied to a local shop. That's when I discovered the amazing pattern stitches available and the fact that I could draw up my own garment shapes, select whatever stitch patterns I wanted and use whatever combinations of yarn I liked - suddenly a whole new world of design possibilities opened up, and I was hooked. I currently have 5 knitting machines, and would never think of hand knitting again - I still do hand crochet for edgings sometimes but I just love machine knitting
:thumbup:


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I saw that video of Karen Allan making those sweaters. She does it so fast. I have no idea why she uses 2 carriages on her machine. This might be a stupid question, but does anybody know why? Like, what does it do when done like that? How does it affect the knitting fabric when 2 carriages are used?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Speed and color blending, when using that many strands of yarns.


----------



## Jko (Sep 24, 2015)

Machine knitting is great fun, i am still very new to it and use the plastic bed machines mostly, just got a vintage Brother KH212, never the less, if you enjoy creating things, give the knitting machine a chance! And give it some time! I think you will love it! It does require a lot of patience, but great things come to those who persevere!


----------

